# Adding drains to concrete slab



## helvis88 (Nov 13, 2013)

So I'm meeting with a contractor tomorrow regarding adding drains to an existing slab. I have done this at my prior restaurant, kinda like a friends and family project with not so great long term results. Hence, the contractor. I want it done professionally for this venue and this guy comes highly recommended and knows the codes. The location is great but my biggest fear is this will be too expensive and will cut into my overall budget which is for basically, a total build out.

This place needs drainage for proposed kitchen, bar (which I've laid out next to each other) and dining area. Unit is 7300 sqft.,

Has anyone here had this done? Results? Cost? I realize it's doable but last project (on city sewerage) was plagued by odor and back ups.

The property owner is picking up the tab for Grease trap and if this doesn't become too expensive, partial tab on drains. 

Thanks in advance for any info..Hel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Helvis-

Can't even begin to guess costs from the description you've given.  How thick is the slab?  Reinforced? How long is the run?

All I can tell you- there's concrete saws and jackhammers in your future.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## helvis88 (Nov 13, 2013)

MikeLM said:


> Helvis-
> 
> Can't even begin to guess costs from the description you've given. How thick is the slab? Reinforced? How long is the run?
> 
> ...


lol- that's definitely a fact! Just wanted to hear others experiences regarding same scenario.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

First off, structural slab, (you have a room under the floor) or slab on grade? (slab rests on soil)

Secondly, is the building in a strata?

How old is the building?  The older the concrete the harder it is, and will require more labour to chip up

Most stratas or smart property owners will insist on having the slab x-rayed before any tools come into the place.  That can get pricey, but smart.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Foodpump-

"strata" is a term  I don't know.  What is it?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's best that you don't know.....

Just kidding.  A strata is form of "government" in a building.  It usually refers to condo or townhouse buildings.  The building I'm in has 55 residential units and 8 commercial units.  They (Strata) tell people what kind of curtains they can have and where smoking is allowed.  For me, I needed to show Strata that I was using licensed contractors, pulled all the necessary permits, and got the slab x-rayed before any drilling or coring was done. I also had to fight Strata tooth and nail to get some kind of security features (window grates, upgarding the locks) for my suite.


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

Your location would help,as the permit costs can vary from next to nothing to thousands--

Most jurisdictions require drawings--some professionally drawn by an engineer--

then inspection by the plumbing department and health department.

Have you applied for a permit yet?


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Foodpump -

Would never have guessed -

You are describing the functions of the_ Board of Directors._.. of a Homeowners Association. Having been Pres of my condo association Board for two years, I have a good idea what you're talking about, but I've never heard that term in any way associated with a condo association. For geology and clouds and omelets, yes. Boards of Directors, no.

Any idea how the term "strata" came to be applied to this?

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

No idea...it's a well accepted term here.  But the fees...what do you guys call the fees?  We call 'em "Strata fees".


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I'm still a little confused.

You _are_ talking about a group of the residents, and not some level of local government, aren't you? I've had experience with paying building permit fees and inspection fees to the local government, but I have never heard of a residents' board charging a fee.

Guess I won't be retiring to Canada, after all. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

Mike


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

My homeowner's association charges fees and one MUST comply with the CC&Rs (covenants, conditions, and restrictions)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The way it typically works here is like this:

Builder finishes a condo tower, passes all municipal inspections, and units go up for sale.  At the same time a property mngmt company is contracted to manage the building, and these companies usually charge "By the door", that is x$ per unit.  The company is responsible for the maintainance and upkeep of the building, as well as enforcing bylaws (ie no smoking, no loud parties after 12 am,)  A group of residents are elected as the Strata Council and make decisions related to maintainence, etc. Provincial Gov't demands that all stratas have a president, a vice president, a treasurer, and hold an Annual General Meeting (AGM) once a year where certain decisions need at least 75% of the resident's vote to pass.  By law as well, the Strata must have financial reserves to cover emergency costs of a prescribed amount.

Typical strata fees are based on $x per sq ft.  Mine are about $320 per month.  It's unavoidable....


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Matter of fact, I've done that: I designed a large "planned community" near Santa Barbara. I had a good deal of park and open space, and I set up three Homeowners Associations to take care of them back when these were pretty rare. And did a two-year stint as President of the Board of Directors of our condo association here in Burr Ridge, so I'm quite familiar with it all... except collecting fees, which I've never encountered.. Not saying it's a bad thing (except to the extent that paying fees to live your life always a drag.)

Mike

But I've still never heard the word "strata" associated with it.


----------

